# Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Select Cigar Review - Belicoso Sweetness



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Select Cigar Review - Belicoso Sweetness*

This is as great a cigar as are the other Supervisor selects, it has the same rich sweet flavors just in a different shape, you should enjoy this a...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Select Cigar Review - Belicoso Sweetness


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Select Cigar Review - Belicoso Sweetness*

This is another sweet tasting cigar from Alec Bradley, if you enjoy the Maxx then you will enjoy this, it has great draw and it burns evenly, the m...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Supervisor Selection Alec Bradley Supervisor Select Cigar Review - Belicoso Sweetness


----------

